# Critique horses for sale!



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm looking to buy my first horse. I've been riding for 2 1/2 years, and I'm solid at walk, trot, canter and gallop in Western and English, and I'm fairly experienced at jumping.

I'm looking for an experienced jumper no older than 15 years old, mare or gelding, who can jump at least 3 feet (almost everything I'll be doing will be no bigger than 2'6), can go barefoot, and can do some showing. I'm not a competitive rider, but I like to go to some shows. And that's basically all my criteria right now.

So here are the ones I've found so far:


http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad452913
http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad397375
http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad454884
http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad440295
http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad447327
http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad446123
http://www.horsetopia.com/for-sale/classifieds/ad446040

Which ones do you like the best, and why? Thanks in advance, I know it's a big job!


----------



## tarebear (May 28, 2010)

I LOOOVEE Lucky the Arab X. He seems to really love jumping, and he's so beautiful. At first I liked the Quarab, but she just looks irritated in all her jumping pics. That could be the rider, though, too. I like Kee Kee's Champ, too, but she is older, and I'm just a sucker for thoroughbreds! =P


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't see the irritation in the Quarab?? Maybe I'm just missing it lol, but the ears don't look pinned in any of the jumping pics.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

I really like Kiki (the thoroughbred) too, and 15 isn't TOO old, she definitely has lots o life left in her! And a really good price for her too


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm putting my thoughts in the order you put the links on lol :
1. I would steer clear of the pony because you will grow taller (If you are younger lol). 
2. I would also steer clear of Lucky the Arab Cross because he is very hot and just wouldn't be a very good first horse.
3. I would steer clear of a 4 year old. They don't have too much training and an older horse will be able to help you more instead of you having to train him. 
4. I think Kee Kees Champ would be a pretty good first horse. She knows what she is doing and is a good size.
5. He is very cute, but still too young for a first owner in my mind.
6. I think Pennie would be an awesome first horse. She seems to be able to do everything you would want to do with her. 
7. This is also a very nice horse that I would consider in your situation.

Whatever you do decide, I wish you luck and happiness


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, horsea  good advice

So I'm narrowing it down to (of the horses I've found so far that I've liked) #4, Kee Kee's Champ, #7, Jewel, and possibly #6, Pennie. I'm not totally sure if I really like Pennie, though...


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Pennie is my vote! But would I pay $4,800 for her? NO WAY

Right now you can get a pretty darn good horse with papers for that price, and at this time I've seen some lower... Just my opinion.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

I know. Horses are expensive! But I haven't found any that fit my criteria for less than $4000 in Alberta.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure about your location but have you looked at these horses?

Big Stout 7yr Gelding

Show Jumper or Eventer

Youth, Adult, 4H Pony, Club or Just Trail Riding

Beautiful Aqha Mare

Gray Mare Breedingstock Paint

Not sure...Just something to look at

Some are still prices a bit high...But you can look around and talk with horse people in your area, they might know of some horses for sale.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, AQHA!! I really like the second and third ones  Very helpful, thank you!!!


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

wow i looove charlie the palomino!
what a cutie!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

There are so many fellow Albertans on this forum!
I don't have any critique, but I have to say this: Kiki's "sale video" scares the crap out of me, oi!


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

im really liking the paint


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Penny for sure. Or the paint.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

btw, kee kee is crazy jumping and running like that...too much get up and go for me anyways. Lol, i'd be screaming the whole time.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Aw i thought Kiki was cute....LOL

I talked to some people who know the paint, and sadly, she has permanent lameness issues that the owners "forgot" to put in the ad, so a big NO on her now.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Where is Kiki's sale video? I can't see it anywhere on the ad...


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

At the bottom of the written description it says her price, under that it says website - click it.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Now why is barefoot such a big deal for you?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm going to guess that barefoot will help keep cost down.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, it's cost. I feel bad about that, but I'm a thirteen year old who has to pay for EVERYTHING myself, and added expense of shoes...I just would rather not.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of any of these horses.

#1. Cute pony, with a okay jump. I'm not sure about in canada, but a pony will limit may showing ability. I know you say you don't show a lot, but that might be something to keep in mind.

#2. From you description, I would say absolutely not. With a 7 temperament I would say he is way too much horse for your level and what you're looking for.

#3. I wouldn't count this horse out just because it's young, however, you don't state if you will being working with a trainer. A horse this young is going to require training and a lot of work. He also looks stiff and his jumping isn't great

#4. I love Kiki; she looks like a very nice 3'+ horse, but I think she might have too much step for 2'6", which is what you say you will be primarily doing. This is an awesome horse, but I don't think she's what you're looking for.

#5. This one *looks* spirited, even though they say he's not, but he looks like a very willing jumper. He might be a horse to look at and at 5 he is still young and at 16.1 you probably won't outgrow him. 

#6. She looks like a nice first horse. She looks willing, but this doesn't look like a horse that will be able to do the 3'. She looks like she'd be a great and very willing 2'6" horse.

#7. Cute enough, nice enough jump.

The ones AQHA found.

#1. This horse doesn't seem to have any english experience. I wouldn't buy a horse that you'll have to train to jump.

#2. 7 temperment, again, stay away.

#3. This one is my favorite of the bunch. Very cute. They don't mention what height this horse is jumping, but I doubt it's doing 3'. Short legs and a small size will making getting down the lines harder. Even so, I would definitely inquire about this horse.

#4. Not much information. If she isn't jumping already, I wouldn't buy her. Also, make sure you stick this horse... If this is a horse (over 14.2 ever a tad) it will be a nightmare to jump. You'll be in horse division and the horse stride might be hard to do on such a little horse. It's just something to think about.

#5. She's cute, but it doesn't seem like she has any english experience. I would skip over her as well. Also, grey horses are known to develop skin cancer.


----------

